# A debugger has been detected: unload the debugger and try again



## CrazyRussian (Aug 20, 2005)

I just bought a copy of the Battlefield 1942 Complete Collection (BF1942, Secret Weapons of WWII, Road to Roam, and BF Vietnam on 8 CDs in one box), and installed it on my computer. When I try to run it, I get a pop-up error message that says "A debugger has been detected: unload the debugger and try again"

I have searched everywhere on how to fix this problem, and still haven't been able to find anything. I've searched tons of gaming forums, but all of them just point to the MS support page dealing with this problem. (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/812759) I've tried 5 of those methods, and still nothing worked.

When I searched for *Amdfix.sys*, my computer didn't find anything, and I also couldn't find the "Welcome Menu" they were talking about in Method 4.

Can someone please help me on this?

Thanks,
Mike S.

*edit:* I just tried playing BF: Vietnam, and it works, but after about 2~3 mins in the game, the screen goes black, and the computer becomes unresponsive. A small bit of sound still loops, but other than that, nothing happens, and the only thing I can do is do a hard-reset.


----------



## cheatman500 (Jan 2, 2008)

i have the same issue as you do, but i cant seem to reverse it, i have done everything microsoft says and still nothing


----------



## gguy (Jan 9, 2008)

I bought a new video card and the problem described here started, it turns out the ATI Radeon HD3870 with the latest video drivers are not compatible with game. I managed to get a previous ATI driver loaded to get game to run, I had to manually install each driver file from an earlier version, I found Catalyst version 7.10 works (but this does not support HD3870, I know), everything looks fine now.

Tried every other suggestion before resorting to this!


----------



## iSpec (Nov 4, 2004)

Nero Burning Rom is said to be causing this as wel.
In the cases I came across it I had to revert to finding and installing a No-CD patch for the game, basically invalidating a legally purchased copy.

Same with te latest Sims2 expansions. Starting with H&M Accessories, EA dropped SafeDisk in favor of SecuRom, Sony rubbish. Despite three tiresome months of trying to get EA support, I could not get the games (had purchased Bon Voyage at the same time) to run, on different PCs. I finally installed a No-CD patch for Bon Voyage (installed last) and the game now runs. I'm still waiting for an official fix from EA (fighting them since mid-September 2007).


----------



## gguy (Jan 9, 2008)

Have you tried an earlier version of video driver? I know there use to be a utility that allows one to switch video drivers from a selection. This is the problem with older games, with Direct3d making moves the older stuff becomes forgotten. Try the windows default VGA driver for a safe bet, if it works like in my case you know where to start.


----------



## goitalone (Feb 1, 2003)

Okay, I solved my problem this way...wait, do I get a commission for the solution since you charge people for answers?

Ok, well...

...seems after installing the XP SP3 RC1 service pack, some ATI stuff didn't want to uninstall.

After trying various older versions of ATI and Omega drivers (none of which worked) I decided to go find a driver cleaner utility that you can find here.

I first unintalled my ATI drivers, rebooted, then scanned for ALL ATI files with the Driver Cleaner Pro that I just mentioned above, and also SOUNDMAX drivers (due to putting a new Creative Sound Blaster Live 24-bit card in), and cleaned everything out with Tuneup Utilities 2007s' registry cleaner and disk cleaner.

I then rebooted again and went directly to ATI's driver download site and installed the DRIVER ONLY for my x1950 pro video card, then rebooted and BAM!! Halo works again!

That was a bit of a toughy 

Please send my commission money to Paypal account: [email protected]

Thanks!

Hope this helps someone and makes the owner here more rich!

P.S. I didn't try CCC, so I don't know if that will work or not..may try it later on but I don't use CCC anyway....slows down my system.


----------



## gguy (Jan 9, 2008)

Hello out there,

Just an update, I just downloaded the latest Catalyst Ver 8.1 driver and hey presto, the problem is gone. The HD3870 is a nice card for the price, ATI support was really helpful with some suggestions but the new video driver done the job. :up:

OS: XP SP2


----------

